# Maduro offers Parliamentary Elections



## Bleipriester

The offer is a response to EU-countries demanding early elections in Venezuela or else they would recognize Guaido. The EU just recognized Guaido and said the members should do as well while the UK didn´t approve the move and warned of recognizing Guaido.
Maduro has nothing to lose in parliamentary elections and might even win the majority. 
Meanwhile the US imposed oil-sanctions on Venezuela, oil revenues go to freezed  accounts.
After that the government "freezed" Guadio but the response is rather symbolic as he will not end up in a Brazilian favela.
The government is worried about US troops in Colombia while Guaido tries to get domestic military support the he claims to achieve "eventually". Maduro addressed the people of the USA and asked them to avoid another Vietnam-like war. 
"The United States is a great country and it is much bigger than Donald Trump.
I only ask for respect for Venezuela and I need your support to avoid a war like Vietnam," he said.


----------



## Stratford57

Wherever USA has brought their "democracy" the things started being a lot worse for the people. Look at Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, Syria and my home country of Ukraine: the people were encouraged by foreign sponsors to protest about "bad life" and US interference their life became a lot worse. 

Same crap has happened in my home country of Ukraine: with the "help" of Obama and Soros and under total control from Washington a semi-comfortable country of Ukraine turned into the poorest country in Europe with war, corruption and human rights suppression. Washington never cares about the people: if allowed it comes and destroys the country "in the name of democracy. "

I wonder, why nobody wants to change regime in France yet: thousands of people have been protesting against it for months.

Russian envoy in UN: There have been over 22 thousand people protesting against Macron in France, shall we talk about replacing Macron too?


----------



## Bleipriester

Frenchmen protest a lot but in the end they always go home. They are just using their right to protest. A few years ago some protested against cheap German imports and blocked border-crossings for incoming trucks.


----------



## Bleipriester

UN expert: Sanctions on Venezuela are illegal


GENEVA (31 January 2019) – Sanctions which can lead to starvation and medical shortages are not the answer to the crisis in Venezuela, says UN human rights expert Idriss Jazairy. His comments follow the imposition of sanctions on Venezuela’s national oil company by the United States.

“I am especially concerned to hear reports that these sanctions are aimed at changing the government of Venezuela,” said Mr. Jazairy, the UN Special Rapporteur concerned with the negative impact of sanctions.

“Coercion, whether military or economic, must never be used to seek a change in government in a sovereign state. The use of sanctions by outside powers to overthrow an elected government is in violation of all norms of international law.

“I call upon the international community to engage in constructive dialogue with Venezuela to find solutions to the very real challenges being faced,” the expert urged.

OHCHR | Venezuela sanctions harm human rights of innocent people, UN expert warns


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Votto

Bleipriester said:


> The offer is a response to EU-countries demanding early elections in Venezuela or else they would recognize Guaido. The EU just recognized Guaido and said the members should do as well while the UK didn´t approve the move and warned of recognizing Guaido.
> Maduro has nothing to lose in parliamentary elections and might even win the majority.
> Meanwhile the US imposed oil-sanctions on Venezuela, oil revenues go to freezed  accounts.
> After that the government "freezed" Guadio but the response is rather symbolic as he will not end up in a Brazilian favela.
> The government is worried about US troops in Colombia while Guaido tries to get domestic military support the he claims to achieve "eventually". Maduro addressed the people of the USA and asked them to avoid another Vietnam-like war.
> "The United States is a great country and it is much bigger than Donald Trump.
> I only ask for respect for Venezuela and I need your support to avoid a war like Vietnam," he said.



Not to worry, the US will create a "no fly zone" like Obama did with Gadaffi.

ISIS will take over in about a month.


----------



## danielpalos

better solutions at lower cost!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Wherever USA has brought their "democracy" the things started being a lot worse for the people. ?



The profiteers of a such 'democracy' are NWO, Deep State, banksters and Rothschilds - the true owners of the Western World


----------



## Bleipriester

I wonder whether there´s a claim presidency button but I´m low on natural resources, anyway.
Why are EU complying though they have proclaimed "independence" recently?


----------



## Bleipriester

Pence swears the sheep to the next conflict:

Pence calls for end of Venezuela's Maduro government | CBC News


----------



## Bleipriester

Today, both Maduro and Guaido called their supporters to the streets again.

Guaido:





Maduro:


----------



## danielpalos

Better Solutions at lower cost!


----------



## Bleipriester

Germany and other EU countries are not going to recognize Guaido.

Lo último: Alemania no dará su apoyo a Guaidó (+Merkel) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

News:

U.S. Push to Oust Venezuela’s Maduro Marks First Shot in Plan to Reshape Latin America


----------



## Bleipriester

Questions and Answers:

The People Of Venezuela Speak Out


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

France, Spain and Sweden have recognized this Trump-played clown:


----------



## Bleipriester

Merkel has recognized Guaido....


----------



## Bleipriester

Media are claiming Maduro is faking imagery to make his rallies look larger because they want to make us believe there is stronger support for Guaido.

I can assure you, nothing like that is taking place. If you want to make a Maduro rally look bigger, just show it next to a Guaido rally.

Evidence: Maduro used Photoshop the first time in his life to make his rally look bigger:


----------



## Bleipriester

Democracy in Saudi Arabia approved by Trump!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Bleipriester

German News TV Welt just announced that one million people attended the Maduro rally. They had no numbers for the Guaido rally and we know why.


----------



## Marion Morrison

It's mainly Pence pushing for intervention in Venezuela. I say hands off, unless Russian missiles.


----------



## Bleipriester

"Tens of thousands" for Guaido but ONE MILLION for Maduro!


Merkel: "Err, um, err, you know..."


----------



## danielpalos

Solutions not Excuses!


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Solutions not Excuses!


Venezuelans start getting angry. Trump and his "solutions" aren´t welcome...


----------



## danielpalos

Local solutions not local excuses!


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Local solutions not local excuses!


----------



## danielpalos

Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger and had our federal doctrine to work with.  No excuses, Only results.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger and had our federal doctrine to work with.  No excuses, Only results.


Today, you don´t even know who is actually the President in the US.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger and had our federal doctrine to work with.  No excuses, Only results.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, you don´t even know who is actually the President in the US.
Click to expand...

I am grateful for our federal doctrine of separation of powers.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger and had our federal doctrine to work with.  No excuses, Only results.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, you don´t even know who is actually the President in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am grateful for our federal doctrine of separation of powers.
Click to expand...

From outside the US, a separation of powers is not notable. The International Law ect, is totally ignored and there is no difference, whether Democrats or Republicans rule.


----------



## danielpalos

Government solves all problems for the right wing.  Government does not "turn on a dime".


----------



## Bleipriester

It was a dark night when the moon suddenly came out from behind the clouds. A bunch of bats flitted and when they passed the phone ringed loud, interrupting Juan´s dreams of world domination. Who´s there? It was a ringtone he didn´t hear before. It sounded somehow presidential but the number was withheld. He accepted the call and his life would change...

Pence Pledged U.S. Backing Before Venezuela Opposition Leader’s Move


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

There will a benefit concert in Cucuta, where Guaido´s dry fodder is awaiting entrance to no avail. 
Anitta will be there, so it will be worth watching. Good that Guaido brought something to crunch...


----------



## danielpalos

> The Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela is irrevocably free and independent, basing its moral property and values of freedom, equality, justice and international peace on the doctrine of Simón Bolívar, the Liberator. Independence, liberty, sovereignty, immunity, territorial integrity and national self-determination are unrenounceable rights of the Nation.
> 
> Venezuela constitutes itself as a Democratic and Social State of Law and Justice, which holds as superior values of its legal order and actions those of life, liberty, justice, equality, solidarity, democracy, social responsibility and, in general, the preeminence of human rights, ethics and political pluralism.



Corps of Engineers could be establishing better Government at lower cost, not "getting complacent in the barracks". 

New colonias and new agricultural endeavors could be bringing that relative third world into the First World;

thank Goodness, FDR was a left winger.


----------



## Bleipriester

I hope Anitta will not snack on Guaido´s gifts. It would be so sad to see her being hospitalized...


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## danielpalos

Why do the People pay Government, if not to solve the problems of the People and Republic?


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Why do the People pay Government, if not to solve the problems of the People and Republic?


The bad conditions are created abroad and supported by the "opposition".


----------



## danielpalos

Entire corps of engineers are "getting complacent in the barracks".

Why not establish new colonia in more optimal locations along with the agricultural endeavors necessary. 

Socializing costs is what socialism is always good for.


----------



## danielpalos

There is no provision for excuses in a federal doctrine. 

FDR new that.


----------

